# Elbow Impingement



## nikkisgranny (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone know what DX code I would use for this


----------



## mbort (May 14, 2009)

718.83


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 14, 2009)

I agree...

Elbow impingement=Flail joint=A joint that has an excessive or abnormal degree of mobility.


----------



## nikkisgranny (May 14, 2009)

Thanx. I will make a note of that.


----------

